# Web Development > ASP.NET How to remove horizontal scroll bar

## sweetychinnu

How to remove horizontal scroll bar
I had kept panel (css)for a gridview to fix the header while scrolling

My problem is i am getting horizontal scroll bar even i am increasing the width....the individual column width is increasing but the horizontal scroll bar is not going.

so,what I have to do in order to not get horizontal scroll bar.

----------


## SoulBlight

This is a CSS issue not ASP.NET

----------


## psuresh1982

Try the following....



```
style="overflow:auto;"
```

-----------------
suresh

----------


## RatheeshC

try this css style:
overflow:hidden

----------


## psuresh1982

Hi Ratheesh,

       If you put overflow:hidden then you can't able to see the overflow content.

------------------
suresh

----------

